# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Can you guess what I got?

## BG

Hey guys I'm on the way back from the reptile show.  Can you guys guess what I  bought. Let me  see how good you are  if you can tell me what I'm coming home with. Just trying to have some fun.

----------


## Autumn

Hmmmm, I have no idea.....a terrarium maybe or an animal (maybe a lizard or a turtle)  :Smile: ?

----------


## bshmerlie

A chameleon

----------


## Don

A pair of Dart Frogs and the complete built tank ready to go :-)

----------


## BG

Atumn you are close but no cigar,lol That was the last show i been to.


> Hmmmm, I have no idea.....a terrarium maybe or an animal (maybe a lizard or a turtle) ?

----------


## BG

Cheri you are so cold , I feel i live in Alaska lol :Big Grin:  That's a good one tho. BTW they had millions of them.  You know when you looking for somthing it's never there.lol


> A chameleon

----------


## BG

:Frown: Don my friend ,I know its the ultimate dream. But I'm sorry its not it this time. But they had tons of darts and arrows. The golden terebilis was 150 a piece.


> A pair of Dart Frogs and the complete built tank ready to go :-)

----------


## tikonides

C. cornuta ?

----------


## BG

Come on guys you killing me.lol I know some of you might hate me,and some will still love me. But i wanted to try this new species. :Embarrassment:

----------


## BG

OK I'm ready to take the cat outa the bag. I got one bufos Marinus, nice color golden light brown for 3 bucks. I then got another giant pixie this guy is an inch and half of pure energy not skittish like my other ones ,and what an opitite. I think its a male.lol paid 20 bucks.Then i got a brown cranwelli but not the regular  common brown, but a reddish yellow hi-lites,and yellow pinstripes around the spots for 20. the price was higher because of the uncommon color. He wanted 40. And another ornate frog for 12 bucks. thats right 12 bucks. The vendor said it was a green pacman frog. so said OK. Originally he wanted 25.

----------


## Heather

Nice! How fun! How bout some pics for us?  :Big Grin:

----------


## BG

I thought you've never ask


> Nice! How fun! How bout some pics for us?

----------


## Autumn

> Autumn you are close but no cigar,lol That was the last show i been to.


man....so close lol  :Smile: !!!

----------


## Autumn

What a find!! Like Heather said, can't wait for pics  :Smile:

----------


## BG

I posted the pics right now  of my little killers.

----------


## Autumn

> Cheri you are so cold , I feel i live in Alaska lol That's a good one tho. BTW they had millions of them. You know when you looking for somthing it's never there.lol


During which time in Alaska.....fall (30-60 F), pre-winter (-15 to 10 F), or the dead of winter (-65 to -20 F) lolol ?

----------


## BG

I don't whant her to get sick and catch a cold. I say arround this time. :Big Grin:

----------


## Autumn

Yeah, understandable lol  :Smile: !

I live in Alaska and after living through periods of negative 60 degree weather 10 F feels like heaven….some people even wear shorts!!!!

----------


## BG

I can only imagine your heating,electric bill .I'm getting killed here.

----------


## Heather

Brrr! Lol!

----------


## BG

:Big Grin: Heather its not that bad by you,lol compared to Autumn.  Oh i forgot you are close to those famous water falls in NY. Buffalo NY. lol. Its also almost time for hibernation for our little friends outside.

----------


## Autumn

> I can only imagine your heating,electric bill .I'm getting killed here.


Hahaha....luckily for us, we have a wood stove. So heating costs nothing (except for hard labor to chop wood for the winter)...but the electric bill can get somewhat pricey lol . And when the power goes out...which does occur in -60 F weather...no need to fear, 'cuz of the stove (I do dred it sometimes because it can heat our house up to 90 F:P)

----------


## Autumn

> Brrr! Lol!


Hahaha totally :P!! And just to imagine that there are Wood frogs hibernating under all that snow and a thin layer of leaves!

----------


## BG

Freaking amazing.  They actually freeze. I wonder if any frog lovers let there frogs go to sleep in the cold. I heard that it adds life to frogs. Especially if you want to breed them.

----------


## Autumn

I know isn't it! They actually freeze solid...they have a chemical in their blood that kind of acts like antifreeze. There's a whole process to their hibernation, but in a nut shell, this chemical protects their vital organs and allows them to safely freeze and survive the cold.They are amazing frogs and that's why I love them  :Smile: !!

I actually own 5 Wood frogs, but I've never let them hibernate and then again I haven't tried to breed them yet. I am considering, in the near future, to try and let one hibernate....as I believe its never been done before for this species.

Here is a pic of a frozen Wood frog:

----------


## BG

I think my pixies might go to sleep on me soon.

----------


## Heather

Wow! That's amazing! Adaptable little critters. My American toad used to hibernate. He'd dig himself a little hole in his substrate and only the top of his head would peek out. It was funny to watch him dig his little fanny in. 

Wow Autumn I didn't know you live in Alaska! How cool is that! But -60', brrr! I have goosebumps just thinking about it, lol! Isn't is beautiful there? Do you see the orcas? 

Yep, I live in Pa. Only a little over an hour from Buffalo. The falls are beautiful, but the Canadian side is even more beautiful. I live right near lake Erie. 5 minutes away from the peninsula.

Sorry to drift off the topic, oops! Lol!

----------


## BG

Autumn did you ever see any polar bears. We have the coney island polar bears here.  lol I cant believe theres frogs in Alaska.I think theres frogs in all parts of the world. Desserts,rain forest,plains,mountains, cities,lakes, ponds, rivers, and swamps. Did i forget anything.

----------


## Autumn

> Wow! That's amazing! Adaptable little critters. My American toad used to hibernate. He'd dig himself a little hole in his substrate and only the top of his head would peek out. It was funny to watch him dig his little fanny in. 
> 
> Wow Autumn I didn't know you live in Alaska! How cool is that! But -60', brrr! I have goosebumps just thinking about it, lol! Isn't is beautiful there? Do you see the orcas? 
> 
> Yep, I live in Pa. Only a little over an hour from Buffalo. The falls are beautiful, but the Canadian side is even more beautiful. I live right near lake Erie. 5 minutes away from the peninsula.
> 
> Sorry to drift off the topic, oops! Lol!


I know arent they! Hahaha, funny toad..my juvenile Wood frog does the same thing; it must be instinctual for certain amphibians to bury themselves or they have a chemical change in their body that prompts them to do so. Either way, its entertaining to watch, except when he stays under the soil and moss for days and I have to take apart the tank to uncover him so he can eat :P.

Yup, living in Alaska is pretty amazing! And once you live here for a while, -60 F doesnt seem to be a bother lol; but on very rare occasions the town does shut down due to the weather or cold (and when you need crickets for your frogs, thats bad)! And yes, it is gorgeous here.so much wildlife and the mountains! My family and I used to live on the coast when we first moved here in 1996. We lived in Ketchikan and saw all kinds of sea life: orcas, humpbacks, bald eagles, seals, fish, and much more. Now we live in the Interior in the city of Fairbanks, which is close to Denali National Park. We have an awesome view of the Alaskan Range. We see tons of moose, foxes, all types of birds, on occasions wolves and bears, and of course lots of Wood frogs lol! Fall is the prettiest time of year with all the red, orange, yellow, and golden colors.

I bet where you live is beautiful too, especially the Canadian side J! To stay somewhat on topic lol, what kind of amphibians live there?




> Autumn did you ever see any polar bears. We have the coney island polar bears here. lol I cant believe theres frogs in Alaska.I think theres frogs in all parts of the world. Desserts,rain forest,plains,mountains, cities,lakes, ponds, rivers, and swamps. Did i forget anything.


Sadly no, I havent seen any polar bears  :Frown: . They mostly live within the Arctic Circle and I have not had the chance to go there. Maybe one day, hopefully. Oh yeah, and even the Wood frog lives within the Arctic Circle too! Its amazing how adaptable frogs are and where they live. Nope I dont think you missed anything lol J Except maybe bathroomsthere is a frog in Australia that lives in peoples bathroomsbut that could placed under cities lololol

----------


## BG

Autumn you are right they live in the toilet bowl. Some guy put his hand in the toilet to get the wtf. lol I saw it on utube. lol. Thats down under.

----------


## Autumn

Totally!,....I've never seen or heard about a frog in a toilet lol....the frog must have been trying to be more human hahaha!! You should give me the link to the video, if you can  :Smile: .

----------


## BG

I stumbled in  it on youtube back in the days looking for white tree,white lipped tree, frogs. I think you will run in to it. Just punch in green frog in toilet.  That should work.

----------


## Heather

Lol! Could you imagine? Going to the BR to p and "croak" coming out of the toilet? Ha ha! 

Wow! I would be in my glory in Alaska then. Minus the cold. I love nature and absolutely love the critters of the sea. That's awesome! I'm so jealous, lol!  :Big Grin: 

The seasons are pretty here too. We have lots of critters here too. I am new to knowing all of the scientific names by heart, but a few of my favorites are the red spotted newt, the slimy salamander, mudpuppies, American toad (bufo americanus), we have tons of little peepers although I don't know which kind bc you can hear them but I rarely see them, lots of bullfrogs, snapping turtles, the pond slider turtle. That's a few anyway. We have lots of dear, bears, raccoons, chipmunks, squirrels, ground hogs, bobcats, etc. But nothing as exciting as there. There are lots more salamanders and newts but I am in a suburban area so I don't see them unless we go camping.

----------


## BG

I wouldn't say that . Sounds like you have plenty of Friends up there your self.lol  You are bless and autumn too.

----------


## Autumn

> I stumbled in it on youtube back in the days looking for white tree,white lipped tree, frogs. I think you will run in to it. Just punch in green frog in toilet. That should work.


Ok thanks...I'll do that  :Smile: .

----------


## Autumn

> Lol! Could you imagine? Going to the BR to p and "croak" coming out of the toilet? Ha ha! 
> 
> Wow! I would be in my glory in Alaska then. Minus the cold. I love nature and absolutely love the critters of the sea. That's awesome! I'm so jealous, lol! 
> 
> The seasons are pretty here too. We have lots of critters here too. I am new to knowing all of the scientific names by heart, but a few of my favorites are the red spotted newt, the slimy salamander, mudpuppies, American toad (bufo americanus), we have tons of little peepers although I don't know which kind bc you can hear them but I rarely see them, lots of bullfrogs, snapping turtles, the pond slider turtle. That's a few anyway. We have lots of dear, bears, raccoons, chipmunks, squirrels, ground hogs, bobcats, etc. But nothing as exciting as there. There are lots more salamanders and newts but I am in a suburban area so I don't see them unless we go camping.


Lolol funny  :Big Grin: !!

Yeah, most people are lol....maybe you could visit Alaska one day  :Smile: ! You have a large variety of animals and herps!! All the frogs, turtles, salamanders, and newts....that's amazing. I especially love the call of the spring peeper; too bad we don't have any up here. We have a red bellied salamander in the tropical coastal region of Alaska though.

----------


## Sublime

Sounds like you guys are just hitting it off.  I have a question directly for Autumn, I haven't been reading through all your guys continuous posts... But did you say you caught your wood frogs or they're cb?

----------


## Autumn

> Sounds like you guys are just hitting it off. I have a question directly for Autumn, I haven't been reading through all your guys continuous posts... But did you say you caught your wood frogs or they're cb?


Yeah lol!!! So Mark, I actually captured my Wood frogs near a pond close to where I live. I had to have a permit from fish and game to acquire them though. I have not yet heard of captive bred wood frogs, but that is something I would like to try  :Smile: . Maybe after I complete my experiment on Wood frog vocalizations, will I try to breed some.

----------


## Sublime

That's cool, I could picture you with all the patience just waiting to catch those.  Do it!  When your on the news, just remember my name  :Stick Out Tongue: .  Did you get your frogs tested for chytridiomycosis or any other diseases?

----------


## Autumn

> That's cool, I could picture you with all the patience just waiting to catch those. Do it! When your on the news, just remember my name . Did you get your frogs tested for chytridiomycosis or any other diseases?


Lololol, yeah I will  :Big Grin: !!! Yes, most definitely….patience is the essential ingredient in catching wood frogs lol. No, I actually couldn’t get them tested for the chytrid fungus, mostly because there are a lot of expensive tests involved. I did help a graduate student from the University of Oregon though gather samples from wild Wood frogs to test for the chytrid fungus. I asked her if there was a small scale, yet reliable way to test my Wood frogs….she said there was but it would require a high knowledge as to what the disease looked like via a microscope. Instead, I just individually quarantined the frogs in separate containers and monitored them for disease for about a month and a half.  :Smile:

----------


## BG

Thats great ,you don't have to pay for them. Thats how it should be. Frogs are free and you go out in the field and collect the little guys.Lets say if i lived in Costa Rica, i would of had lots of pets.lol. Here in NYC theres nothing left but pests,rats,mice,roaches(the nasty one's),and pigeons. Autumn you are blessed with gifts from the land. The animals don't have to suffer from commercial collectors,and then the seller keeps them in cramped  tanks. Anyway my Little guys are doing great, as the sellers would  say well started. All due respect I'm not knocking any body. If it wasn't for the vendors we would have nothing.  Theres alot of good people in the industry and all i can say so far I'm very lucky.  I picked up some nice healthy frogs.   So far no issues.

----------


## Sublime

> Lololol, yeah I will !!! Yes, most definitely.patience is the essential ingredient in catching wood frogs lol. No, I actually couldnt get them tested for the chytrid fungus, mostly because there are a lot of expensive tests involved. I did help a graduate student from the University of Oregon though gather samples from wild Wood frogs to test for the chytrid fungus. I asked her if there was a small scale, yet reliable way to test my Wood frogs.she said there was but it would require a high knowledge as to what the disease looked like via a microscope. Instead, I just individually quarantined the frogs in separate containers and monitored them for disease for about a month and a half.


Good job, well it worked out so far and now you get to enjoy them.  Keep us updated on your further studies.

----------


## Autumn

> Thats great ,you don't have to pay for them. Thats how it should be. Frogs are free and you go out in the field and collect the little guys.Lets say if i lived in Costa Rica, i would of had lots of pets.lol. Here in NYC theres nothing left but pests,rats,mice,roaches(the nasty one's),and pigeons. Autumn you are blessed with gifts from the land. The animals don't have to suffer from commercial collectors,and then the seller keeps them in cramped tanks. Anyway my Little guys are doing great, as the sellers would say well started. All due respect I'm not knocking any body. If it wasn't for the vendors we would have nothing. Theres alot of good people in the industry and all i can say so far I'm very lucky. I picked up some nice healthy frogs. So far no issues.


I agree with you George  :Smile: ! I know, sometimes the collecters don't care about the animals....just about the money. I hate it when I see a 5 gallon tank cramed full of 10 0r 15 frogs! Makes me angry and sad (and then I want to go save all those poor little guys). Good to hear that your buddies are doing great! Oh and did your toad start to eat yet?






> Good job, well it worked out so far and now you get to enjoy them. Keep us updated on your further studies.


Thanks Mark and I'll definetly keep you all updated of my studies  :Smile: !

----------


## BG

He is in down time in his  new home.  I'm trying to get him to calm down. I'm goin to feed him today with  roaches

----------


## Autumn

Hopefully he gets comfortable with his new surroundings and eats those roaches  :Smile: !!!

----------


## BG

Everybody is cooperating with the program ,and that makes me a happy camper. They all ate there crickets and roaches and meal  worms.  Not including maximus. There temp is 82, and humidity is 65. No heater, no mists. The soil stays damp. The room they are in is controlled.  I'll tell you, the warmer the Temp the more hungry they all get . I noticed that from tads to turtles.

----------


## Autumn

Haha you don't say! Lol, in the past few days, my Wood frogs have had an increase in hunger and I couldn't figure out why.....it's also been warmer in the house.  :Smile:

----------


## BG

Does the full moon affect there appetite. :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Autumn

Ooo, that’s a good question! I couldn’t say, but that would be something to look into. I would be very interested in finding out.  There was a full moon at the beginning of the week.

----------

